# covid 19 boose parties



## johnwilliams (7 Aug 2020)

we all hear about these covid /boose parties and gatherings around the country, now with this partial lockdown the pubs seem to be having their open dates pushed back,
why have the off licences not been closed. the supermarkets with their boose isles wide open ,been in 4 different supermarkets over the last week., trolleys full with boose  ,
 supermarkets do your bit to help eradicate covid 19  ,close  your boose isles and  help stop the covid parties . and thereby help  reduce the spread,    
    give yourself some good p r by being the first to announce / do this .


----------



## Thirsty (7 Aug 2020)

What is 'boose'?

Better still - where is Boose Isle & can one visit?


----------



## deanpark (7 Aug 2020)

Think "Z" key not worky.

I think also that Dominos and chippers should close too. Soakage encouraging irresponsible drinking? Crisps too and peanuts also dangerous in current climate.


----------



## Purple (9 Aug 2020)

johnwilliams said:


> we all hear about these covid /boose parties and gatherings around the country, now with this partial lockdown the pubs seem to be having their open dates pushed back,
> why have the off licences not been closed. the supermarkets with their boose isles wide open ,been in 4 different supermarkets over the last week., trolleys full with boose  ,
> supermarkets do your bit to help eradicate covid 19  ,close  your boose isles and  help stop the covid parties . and thereby help  reduce the spread,
> give yourself some good p r by being the first to announce / do this .


Stop selling drink altogether?
My God man, are you insane? 
How else will I silence the voices?


----------

